# What's Good to Use to Clean a Nickel Plated S&W



## Cary Keshen (Oct 20, 2009)

I just ordered a Model 27 in nickel. This is my first S&W wheel gun, and the first nickel plated gun I will ever own. Some people have warned me that there are some cleaning products that may harm nickel. I mostly use Militec-1 and Breakfree CLP on my handguns. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

CLP will take good care of it for you. Do not use Hoppes as it will cause the nickle to flake off if it gets under it to the copper wash. :smt1099


----------



## texagun (May 5, 2007)

Don't use Hoppe's #9 on nickel. It can react adversely with the nickel, discoloring it. Use any good gun oil or a good gun wax like Renaissance Wax. It will protect the finish and keep it looking nice.


----------

